# Which do you like better



## csxrailkid (Mar 30, 2011)

With the suggestions I have recieved. I am going with BNSF. So another question is what type of engine should I buy between a SD70ace and a SD40-2. Now on the website I buy from I could get a DCC decoder with the SD40-2. So which is the better buy. I can still get a DCC decoder with the SD70ace but I would have to buy it seperately.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok this is more of a personal question for you to answer. 
What years are you modeling?
What one do you like better?
Which one cost more the SD 70?
I'm thinking money is an issue, if it is, getting a free decoder sure helps a lot 
Just wait someone will come along and say get both then someone will come along and say neither :laugh: There are no wrong answers it is your to command. It is only wrong if, it starts smoking followed by some flames


----------



## csxrailkid (Mar 30, 2011)

*The chioce is*

I am going with the SD40-2. Because I think it looks coller and with the decoder in play, it costs less.


----------

